# Ft. Pickens 1/12



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Fished from 3 until about 11pm. This red and a small blacktip were the only real bites. Sorry for the low quality cell phone pic. Lots of people out during the afternoon with lots of lines in the water. Saw a group of about 8 people fish for several hours and only catch a flying fish and a skate. One guy made a single good throw with a castnet and landed 30+ mullet.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG after putting in that time.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

nice fish, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What a monster, good job dude.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*No wasted time fishing.*

Did you catch that one on Cut bait? I'm out there this week for sure.. Just got my new waders.


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone!




tobyb02 said:


> Did you catch that one on Cut bait? I'm out there this week for sure.. Just got my new waders.


yessir! Best of luck! -Josh


----------

